
Digsby Joins the Dark Side, Uses Your PC to Make Money - flapjack
http://lifehacker.com/5336382/digsby-joins-the-dark-side-uses-your-pc-to-make-money
======
esessoms
Digsby has never kept secret the fact that they were considering grid-
computing as one possible way to monetize their product:

<http://blog.digsby.com/archives/68>

The license agreement is simply worded so as to make this possible.

~~~
flapjack
True, but it's not just grid computing they're running automatically.

They also make it difficult to disable the grid computing (It's under "Support
Digsby"), and they try to get the user to install six different pieces of
crapware.

They do this under the guise of being ad free, but in reality they're
advertising by sending out Announcements, which seems pretty shady to me.

